# Salvage Propane Tank Source



## lurch0000 (Mar 16, 2017)

I ran across this company that sells salvage propane tanks that can't be refurbished.  They're in Kingfisher, OK.

http://www.blttanks.com/salvage-tanks/

Their website says a 250G goes for $95 but prices are subject to change.


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 21, 2017)

[h4]
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  to the SMF Lurch0000[/h4]
I was curious to see if any Safety Info was posted on the link you provided for a source for used Propane Tanks? I copied and pasted below what I found on their BLT Salvage Tanks website.
[h4]  [/h4][h4]About our Salvage Tanks[/h4]
Although we try to rebuild most tanks that come into our yard, there are occasions when we receive tanks that can no longer be used for propane storage because of the condition of the tank.

The condition of these tanks varies from excellent tanks that are simply missing a data plate to rusty, beat up old tanks.

Although these tanks are not suitable for propane storage they can be used for other purposes like air storage, gas/diesel storage, smokers, culverts, cattle feed trays and many other projects.

Our inventory of salvage tanks is ever changing, so please call for availability of salvage tanks.

[h4]Additional Information[/h4]
These tanks are sold as is.
Prices are subject to change.

 I found this, "These tanks are sold as is" meaning just that! I agree these used tanks can have many different uses as the Tank Company pointed out. These tanks are still volatile and very dangerous to work with until the proper safety measures have been taken first.

Example being, someone trying to use one of these used tanks for an air storage vessel. Great idea until the impregnated volatile gases are heated and released from the pores in metal, as the air is being forced into the used vessel creates a spark from Static Electricity. Not so great of an idea at this point!

IMO, these used tanks have many great uses other than what they were originally intended to be used for. One's own personal Safety should be most important over the great deal you received when you acquired your used Propane Tank. It's not such a great deal anymore if you are permanently hurt if something goes badly wrong while trying to work with these type tanks.

I know of SOME, Propane Tank Manufacturing Companies that will pressure test and ship their Propane Tanks with inert non-flammable gas in them like Co2, as an added Safety precaution during the transportation of their new tanks.

Over the years product liability has become a very big issue with manufactures trying to protect themselves and their company from people, aka the general public, misusing and or abusing their product and being personally injured as a result of doing so.  BLT Tank Salvage, washes their hands of this liability of selling their used Propane Tanks by posting, "These tanks are sold as is"  Now the Safety liability and responsibility falls back onto the consumer at this point.

I hope my .02 cents worth of my shining some light onto this topic of used propane tanks can help others be aware of the potential Safety Hazards associated with the reuse of these used tanks.

Please feel free to PM me and ask me any questions anyone may have on these types of used volatile vessels.I will not post my preferred method of working on these type tanks for fear of someone possibly misunderstanding my instructions, in return possibly hurting themselves.  

We are all here to learn new things and have fun while being safe!  Smoke on, Mike


----------

